# Christmas Came Early!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

My Foxpro Spitfire came today and from what I've seen so far the build and sound quality is excellent. I'm out with it and well I'm not sure yet camera or shotgun in the morning!?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats Matt. Looking forward to hearing and seeing the results.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

YUP!!!! you got a good'en----The Fox are in trouble now----sb


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope so but I also want some good photo's for you Skip!


----------

